# My New Brewery Build (pics)



## gava (24/2/14)

Hi Everyone,

Once again I thought I'd build another brewery.. I seem to have gone through a few systems and my next build will be a The Electric Brewery inspired system.
It will be design from the 32amp control box, Currently I have a 20amp point with two 10amp's on a separate circuit (my stupid fault when building the house) got a quote to install a 40amp line and plugs it was $550 so 20amps is where i stay (for now)

The Hardware

75lt HLT / MLT / BK all tri-clover fittings etc.. 
2 x Pumps picked up some cheap green pumps from grainandgrape will probably upgrade later on and make some single vessel rigs with them.
Counter flow heat exchanger
2 x Electric Ball Valves for water in and tank in for chilling (Thanks Nev - gryphonbrewing)
Quick Disconnect RTD Temperature probes
PID Controllers for HLT / MASH / BK / HERMS (not used yet)
Beer Timer from Auber Instruments
Electrical Enclosure
Misc Electronics
Elements (locally sourcing at the moment)

Recommended Tools

Drill Press
Greenlee 77U-1/2 Slug-Buster Self Centering Knockout Punch Unit for 1/2-Inch Conduit (The Electric brewery guy swears by it and now so do I) worth every cent!
Jigsaw with metal blade (Fine cut)
Clamps for holding stuff down, its always helpful.
Tap and Die set
half decent drill bits

At the moment I've pretty much sourced everything and will start to wire up my control panel this week.
Thought I'd start a thread to help anyone else wanting to go down this track and wanting to implement an electric brewery style brewrig.

My Pots and Brew Stand (requires painting) on the to do list






*Early Picture of Electronic Parts (got more but found this pic)*





*Marking out the Control panel with the electronics and switches*





*Using the BLOODY Awesome punch tool, made cutting the holes so much easier*





I didn't want just a boring coloured cables coming from my Rig so I'm going to try and make them look a little better...











So I've finished cutting the holes in the panel so I should be doing a lot in the next few weeks, I'm itching to push out some beers..

Feed back welcome.... 

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## mb-squared (24/2/14)

wow, looks great. and do you have it hard-plumbed into the wall? amazing! subscribed.


----------



## gava (24/2/14)

I do hard plumb it into the wall, the two on the left is HOT and COLD mains which I only use hot since the hot water system is on the other side of the wall so it comes out pretty hot.
The other two are just 1/2" threads through the wall which goes to our 22,000lt tank out the back which I use for chilling.
The tank water temp is pretty cold (when pretty full) most of the time its cooler than the mains cold.
The only thing the plumber warned me about push hot water into the tank is if you have a smaller tank and you somehow get it above a certain temp point some very bad nasties can bread in there.
I forget the setpoint and all the other info but since we have the tank pretty full most the time I dont think its an issue, plus its not drinking water its just for the plants.

-Gav.


----------



## sponge (24/2/14)

I think I need to get myself one of those punches.

I have the enclosure and all the hardware ready to go, just not the patience for all the cutouts.


----------



## gava (24/2/14)

sponge said:


> I think I need to get myself one of those punches.
> 
> I have the enclosure and all the hardware ready to go, just not the patience for all the cutouts.


I got mine from Amazon $70 delivered i think and took about two weeks to arrive.. but I did that whole panel including pilot holes in about 45mins.
plus its 1/2" so you can use it on alot of things for brewing, although it does suggest not to use on stainless steel but if you have cheap thin wall pots it'd work well.

-gav


----------



## Doubleplugga (24/2/14)

Best of luck with the build mate. I built my electric brewery and finally brewed on it last month. building the panel was easily my favourite bit, learnt quite a bit along the way as well. and yep, those knock out punches are the ducks guts!
will be following your thread mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/2/14)

subscribed.


----------



## gava (24/2/14)

Doubleplugga said:


> Best of luck with the build mate. I built my electric brewery and finally brewed on it last month. building the panel was easily my favourite bit, learnt quite a bit along the way as well. and yep, those knock out punches are the ducks guts!
> will be following your thread mate.


I've checked yours out on AHB and on The Electric Brewery website, looks good.. 
It looks pretty sweet with the electric panel with all the lights and switches 

How do you go with the pumps and priming? My previous brew rig I had the control panel near my pump because it was a bitch to prime.. 
This way I could play with the hose turn the pump on and off and get it going. I think it was due to my hose being to short.. 
How do you find that with the control panel being mounted abit away

-Gav


----------



## Doubleplugga (24/2/14)

I haven't had any priming issues mate. just took the advice from kal's website that suggested opening the mash tun valve last to avoid priming issues when you begin to mash. I did this on the test run with water and also on my first brew with no issues. I can see how you may get priming issues if you let air into the hose but I just ensure I follow my valve opening routine and its no dramas


----------



## Hoppers (24/2/14)

Nice Build, i will be keeping an eye on it

Did you also build the stand ?


----------



## gava (24/2/14)

Hoppers said:


> Nice Build, i will be keeping an eye on it
> 
> Did you also build the stand ?


My Mate built the stand for his 3V which he didn't end up building, So i pinched it for 100 beans.. comes with casters and i think its 50x50mm steel

-Gav


----------



## Camo6 (24/2/14)

Awesome build Gava. Where'd you source the enclosure?


----------



## gava (24/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Awesome build Gava. Where'd you source the enclosure?


Hey

Found a nice little store on eBay... not sure if its the cheapest but came packaged very well and quickly
http://stores.ebay.com.au/AEC-ELECTRICAL-IMPORTS

think i got this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/400-x-400-x-200-METAL-ENCLOSURE-SWITCHBOARD-IP66-AE404020-/121270454434?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item1c3c4848a2

-Gav


----------



## husky (24/2/14)

subscribed, im up to the electrical design on my build so watching with interest! Got any more info in the quick disconnects used on the temperature probes?


----------



## gava (24/2/14)

husky said:


> subscribed, im up to the electrical design on my build so watching with interest! Got any more info in the quick disconnects used on the temperature probes?


Yeah mate, we sell them.. http://www.brewrig.com.au/12-bsp


2.5m Braided Cable
60cm Un-braided inside Panel Cable
Quick Disconnect Probe
Quick Disconnect Panel Connector
1/2" BSP Probe Thread Stainless Steel 316
40mm or 60mm Probe Length (Excluding Thread)
-Gav


----------



## idzy (24/2/14)

Looking awesome Gavin. Looks like this system is in your typical style, quality. Will be watching with interest. Hope it all goes well for you and congrats on the new business


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/2/14)

Whilst I am not a big fan of large control boxes I can t wait to see this one finished with all the fruit.
I believe you may be setting a benchmark on this one.
Nev


----------



## MastersBrewery (24/2/14)

+1 Nev, looks like all the Good gear and I note there's space for a fourth kettle :huh:


----------



## gava (25/2/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> +1 Nev, looks like all the Good gear and I note there's space for a fourth kettle :huh:


That's going to be a "table" area under my control panel for scales, hops, recipe etc... Im always trying to find a spot for that stuff so thought I'd put it on the rig itself.

-Gav


----------



## Donske (25/2/14)

gava said:


> That's going to be a "table" area under my control panel for scales, hops, recipe etc... Im always trying to find a spot for that stuff so thought I'd put it on the rig itself.
> 
> -Gav



Haha, I have that same problem, wish I'd thought of that when making my stand.


----------



## 2much2spend (25/2/14)

Holly [email protected]#t , you and donbourke should do a brewery pin up calender! 

Looks great. Where the pots from?


----------



## gava (25/2/14)

2much2spend said:


> Holly [email protected]#t , you and donbourke should do a brewery pin up calender!
> 
> Looks great. Where the pots from?


I'd love to meet Don Bourke!! then he can tell me why I keep killing all our plants..

The pots are from us http://www.brewrig.com.au/brew-vessels a new product line we've put up recently 

-Gav


----------



## Truman42 (25/2/14)

Wow Freakin Awesome. These brew controller builds just kep getting better and better.

Im still waiting to see one that has a touch screen on the front and everything is controlled by that.


----------



## gava (25/2/14)

Truman said:


> Wow Freakin Awesome. These brew controller builds just kep getting better and better.
> 
> Im still waiting to see one that has a touch screen on the front and everything is controlled by that.


My last enclosure had a sealed touch screen with a PC within it.
Could have connected this up to a BCS and off ya go but decided to use my brewtroller and switches instead..
Something about flicking a switch instead of touching a screen.
Although I haven't ruled it out for another brewery build 

-Gav


----------



## gava (25/2/14)

Quick Update People...

Got the paint job finished on the Control panel and it came up better than expected, Apart from the bit on the front which looked like i tapped it with something so there's two small spots with no paint and I already put two coats of clear on top of it before I saw it!! might put a sticker there 

Got all the buttons, lights, pids mounted and connected up the 20amp POWER IN cable to the power on switch and light.. Didn't blow up or kill me so I've got that going for me..
Here's some photo's I took with my phone sorry about quality.

I haven't mounted the probe connections yet, need some small screws.


----------



## gava (1/3/14)

Quick Update..

Spent some time this morning mounting my temperature probe quick disconnects, had to drill the mounting holes a little to allow for the bolt i had.
PIDs are all connected and working same with the timer.. only have the pumps and the water in to the electrical ball valves to go.. Hopefully knock that over this weekend then I just have to wait for my elements! oh and I hope I can afford some grain , hops and yeast after this build so I can brew some beers.

Oh and I need to clean up my wiring....


----------



## idzy (1/3/14)

XLRs and 3.5mms? is that right Gava? Hard to tell from the pics.

EDIT: Lots of red spaghetti!


----------



## gava (2/3/14)

idzy said:


> XLRs and 3.5mms? is that right Gava? Hard to tell from the pics.
> 
> EDIT: Lots of red spaghetti!


Nar didn't get XLR's had some left over connectors from previous builds so using them.
they're http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250V-4A-7-Pins-Electrical-Deck-Aviation-Connector-Adapter-Silver-Tone-/390759739817?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item5afb1871a9
XLR look better but these were free 

The four on the left are the RTD Pt100 temp probe quick disconnects, the red bit below.


----------



## gava (3/3/14)

So update again, Over the weekend I've completed the control panel wiring (minus elements which im waiting to be sent) so I've started to move onto the next things.

Thought I'd pimp out my green pump cords to try and make them no so green pump may give them a paint job also, who knows or might just buy some new pumps when I get some more $$ 

Little annoyed about using electrical tape on the ends , I didn't have any correct sized heat shrink wrap stuff and i was on a roll and didn't want to stop 


EDIT: As pointed out below I was using the wrong ends of the cables for the pumps and from the control panel (was just reading about that the other day) Removed the pictures and rewired my control panel. Thanks for this, I've now double checked my control panel...
I'll replace pictures once I've rewire the pumps.. really don't wanna touch an A and N while on.


----------



## dblunn (3/3/14)

Hi Gava,
mate, please don't use those plugs on the pumps. They are the wrong gender, they should be on the supply side. If you put the mating connectors on the supply side (your control panel) then you will have exposed live pins!
Respectfully, Dave


----------



## gava (3/3/14)

dblunn said:


> Hi Gava,
> mate, please don't use those plugs on the pumps. They are the wrong gender, they should be on the supply side. If you put the mating connectors on the supply side (your control panel) then you will have exposed live pins!
> Respectfully, Dave


Oh Shit, your right.. 
Good catch Will fix that up.. 

-gav


----------



## tricache (4/3/14)

Daaaaaaaamn...what a build!


----------



## gava (5/3/14)

Hi Guys,

Finished running my Electronic Ball Valves, thought they might look a little ugly just connected so got a junction box and a few screw plugs.. Hopefully it'll look neat once installed on the wall.

Here's a video , shows my control panel a little in use to..
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTKbXCBm9QM[/media] 

Cheers
Gavin.


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/3/14)

How many of those you throwing in the build Gav?


----------



## gava (5/3/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> How many of those you throwing in the build Gav?


Just two, it will be two Hot Water IN to the HLT and for my Chiller water from my tank.
I still like the manual hose swapping.

-Gav


----------



## bazfletch3 (5/3/14)

Looks great!

Hopefuly I can pull my finger out and follow your lead on a similar build. I've been lurking on the electric brewery website and forum for a while now and getting hot flushes...I think the missus can tell whenever Im on Kal's site now from looking at me....... BTW, I saw your post on that forum re: control panel bits and peices that you have via your store; Im sure I'll make use of them at some stage.

Big brother lives up in Bendigo so it might be an excuse to go up and visit him more often, so i can peep through your windows at your shiny new rig!


----------



## gava (5/3/14)

bazfletch3 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Hopefuly I can pull my finger out and follow your lead on a similar build. I've been lurking on the electric brewery website and forum for a while now and getting hot flushes...I think the missus can tell whenever Im on Kal's site now from looking at me....... BTW, I saw your post on that forum re: control panel bits and peices that you have via your store; Im sure I'll make use of them at some stage.
> 
> Big brother lives up in Bendigo so it might be an excuse to go up and visit him more often, so i can peep through your windows at your shiny new rig!


The electric brewery site and forums are pretty sweet, I love all the different types of breweries floating about, although I hate looking at his basement reno, SO jealous..
If your up in Bendigo your more than welcome to come over and check out the kit, I should have the build workable hopfully this/next week.
The nice to have things like machined labels may have to wait, will just 'borrow' a work labler to make some super sweet looking labels 

I'll be putting on another B.A.D (bendigo beer club) beer event is the coming months (pending how the wife is, she is pregnant with our 3rd kid) you are also welcome to come up and talk to some local brewers, have a feed and brew some beers.

-Gav


----------



## gava (12/3/14)

So a small update, finished my wiring (Apart from one freaking wire I ran out of terminal lug)

Elements coming in tomorrow/friday then I can get this bastard happening!!


----------



## Doubleplugga (12/3/14)

Nice work mate, looking good. Bet you can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## gava (13/3/14)

Doubleplugga said:


> Nice work mate, looking good. Bet you can't wait to fire it up.


Hanging out for sure, only waiting on a few things to come in now but hopefully they get here before the weekend so I can at least get my rig tested and all the dead zone and sight glasses worked out.. then to organise a brew!

I've done a classy thing and zip tied my pumps to the stand  didn't know where I want them in the end so thought I'd keep them moveable.
Was thinking of some type of rare earth magnet/cover with handle so I can move them where ever and when ever I want. Just need some cash for that though.

-Gav


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/14)

I dont like fixed pumps for the reason I like to move my system around as it doesn't have a fixed place.
I also like to turn them up to drain after the cleaning. One pump does all on my 3V system.
Nev


----------



## gava (13/3/14)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I dont like fixed pumps for the reason I like to move my system around as it doesn't have a fixed place.
> I also like to turn them up to drain after the cleaning. One pump does all on my 3V system.
> Nev


That's a good idea about turning them on the end to drain I like that.
The HERMS system I have in place at the moment thats the HERMS coin in the HLT that requires two pump to keep the HLT water consistent. so 1 recirculating the HLT water and 1 recirculating WORT. In future I'll be installing a standalone HERM or RIMS module which will eliminate the need for this.

Also just got some cheap $65 green pumps how can you NOT get two  probably upgrade to either march or test out those chugger pumps.

Nev what's happened to your SS pumps? you stocking chugger now?

-Gav


----------



## Doubleplugga (13/3/14)

I had some old jarrah wood lying around the place mate. Just made a stand up and bolted both the pumps to that. It just sits on the bottom shelf of my brew rig. The weight of the wood and the pumps make sure it doesn't move. At the end of brew day I just unplug the pumps and carry the wooden stand to the sink to flush and clean the pumps. Very basic but works a treat.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/14)

gava said:


> That's a good idea about turning them on the end to drain I like that.
> The HERMS system I have in place at the moment thats the HERMS coin in the HLT that requires two pump to keep the HLT water consistent. so 1 recirculating the HLT water and 1 recirculating WORT. In future I'll be installing a standalone HERM or RIMS module which will eliminate the need for this.
> 
> Also just got some cheap $65 green pumps how can you NOT get two  probably upgrade to either march or test out those chugger pumps.
> ...


We stock the Chugger now and will have the SS pump at some time depending on supplier reliability.
With the $AUD dropping as it has, importing our SS pumps is not as competitive as it was.
Nev


----------



## gava (13/3/14)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> We stock the Chugger now and will have the SS pump at some time depending on supplier reliability.
> With the $AUD dropping as it has, importing our SS pumps is not as competitive as it was.
> Nev


Yeah I was looking at the same pumps awhile ago also and thought the same thing.

-gav


----------



## gava (17/3/14)

Finally found some time on the weekend to mount my panel and get a wet test done.

My budget has dried up so I had to relax on some features, Like nice looking labels for one.. just got a label maker and did some temp ones so I know what I'm switching.

I've mounted my pumps and chiller with zip ties just to see how I like the position they will be mounted better once I'm happy with placement , I'll knock out a few beers before then I'd think.

I need to paint my wood I used to mount my control panel , I was in too much of a hurry to test to wait for paint to dry!!

The wet test went well, I calibrated the PID controllers, setup the correct alarm settings etc..

Was very happy with the 4800watt elements much better than my old 2200watt KK i'm use to.














Due to the pot width Limitation and me wanting a Low Density 4800 watt element which connects to a 2" tri-clover fitting I had to get one made up from wonderful Rob at romar elements (http://www.romarelements.com.au) great bloke to deal with.
In the end he made a 4800watt element with a dual 2200 watt LD combination.. And it works like a charm.

I think all up length is about 37cm~






Cheers
Gav


----------



## djar007 (17/3/14)

I could state at that control panel for hours mate. I did ask the sparkies at work about those plugs. No dice. Best I get is 15% off at Blackwood and 45% off at some other place called Atom. No good for Victorians. Keep those pics coming please. Living that build.


----------



## gava (17/3/14)

Cheers mate, I think I'm going to just get some clipsal connections when I get some $$ back.. At the moment they're hardwired which isn't to much of a worry but I'd love to be able to take the pots off. I'm still a touch to short to get my finger tips down the bottom to clean them up (Yeah im a short ass)

I've very happy with the panel, Impress that the lights have lined up and don't look like some are higher than others, the PIDS are off a touch but good enough..

Those cheap green pumps function pretty well, I was very impressed and surprised.. lets see how long they stand up to the test though.

I have a new LOVE/HATE relationship with tri-clover fittings.. LOVE the cleaning side of them and sanitation of no threads, HATE trying to take one off the Boil Kettle at the end of the boil without gloves.. think I'll learn to live with that though.

Waiting on some new tr-clover fittings so I can use the 2nd pump and my Chiller so i might find what grain I still have and make up a vienna ale I think.

Cheers
Gav


----------



## gava (20/3/14)

With the early starts getting up with the kids I've been able to nut out a few things and get my rig to a working state.
I've worked out all the info I need before a test brew so hopefully will get a brew on to it Friday night.

Lastnight I finished off the hard plumbing of the hot water IN for the HLT and the chiller water from my rain tank.


The plumbing is a little messy since I had to make it work with left over parts from previous builds (Apart from the electric ball valves got them at a good price from Nev at Gryphon Brewing Cheers again mate)
I've used cam-locks on the ball valves on both sides for quick disconnection from the wall if I need fixing them and on the other side for the hoses. this was helpful because I had some issues with sealing the threads I used way more tape than I usually do.





Here is the coaxial counter flow chiller with the awesome zip tie mounting technique, Once I'm happy with placement I'll fix correctly. (I say that but we all know whats going to happen) 
I've got two different type of cam-lock fittings on the WATER IN and WATER OUT so if i disconnect the hoses I know quickly which one goes where, counter flow chillers don't work as well with the WATER IN and WORT IN going in the same end.





So my rig is now up to a working state so it's beer time!!

Although lastnight laying in bed I figured out a way to use my other two 10amp plugs in the wall so I can build a (40amp) back to back brewing version with little amount of changing so YES i'm already thinking of upgrading 
Since Rob made my awesome element with 2 2200watt LD elements for the boil kettle I'm thinking of building a control breakout box with two 10amp inputs with SSR and Realy's inside. From this I'll change my 20amp out cable in my control panel to work directly from my PID's 12v OUT, this will run to my breakout box which will switch the SSR on. Of course I'll need a voltage down the line to switch my coil on the relay which I'll work out later on.

-Gav


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (20/3/14)

Great build mate! How efficient does your CFC work? Have you had time to test it out yet?


----------



## gava (20/3/14)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Great build mate! How efficient does your CFC work? Have you had time to test it out yet?


Yes I have, I have tested just with water 95c~ --> 30c~... was using my tank water on a 45c day so I didn't keep the numbers but it worked great (once i had the hose the right way hence putting those different cam locks on it)
I'll be doing a brew tomorrow night hopefully so I'll keep some better stats...

Just found the numbers on my dropbox.. here they are..
I'll adjust later, theses were taken on that week it was f'ing hot.. 

EDIT: Probe placement was in the front of the pot, water used was about 30lts

temp lid off 
90 0.00 mins
85 0.80 mins
80 1.78 mins
75 2.22 mins
70 3.42 mins
65 4.03 mins
60 5.35 mins
55 6.87 mins
50 8.68 mins
45 11.73 mins
40 15.92 mins
35 25.22 mins
31 36.90 mins
edit:Formatting.


----------



## gava (22/3/14)

Just finished my first brew on the rig, went ok... didn't account for MLT dead space correctly which threw off my mashing and missed some points but was still happy..

the following are the numbers for the heat exchange

LID : ON
Wort : 23lt
Tap Full On..

0 mins 95.6 c
1 mins 89.2 c
2 mins 77.6 c
3 mins 67.9 c
4 mins 60.1 c
5 mins 53.7 c
6 mins 48.5 c
7 mins 44.2 c
8 mins 40.6 c
9 mins 37.5 c
10 mins 35 c
11 mins 32.8 c
12 mins 31 c

Got bored of it after 12mins because it started to go slower so i went and played TMNT on the arcade machine with my son.
came back at 30mins and it was 29c don't know the tank water temp which is annoying sorry.

Will post some pictures of the brew day later.

-Gav


----------



## gava (23/3/14)

First brew of the rig...

Configured up my equipment within beersmith and knocked up a American Brown Ale Recipe

tyle : American Brown Ale
batch size : 23lt
Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.80 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 92.31 %
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 4.81 %
0.15 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 2.88 %
30.00 gm Amarillo [7.80 %] (60 min) Hops 25.3 IBU
20.00 gm Amarillo [7.80 %] (25 min) Hops 11.7 IBU
15.00 gm Amarillo [7.80 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast ‪#‎US‬-05(56))Yeast-Ale

60min MASH 67.8 with a mash out
60min boil
10~days fermenter at 20c (maybe 18c)

*The Crush.*
In all my excitement I forgot to build a mount for my grain mill so i had to hold it over a bucket and hand mill.. This proved to be quiet hard but got there in the end.
The grain mill worked great and had a nice crush, will be a lot better with a mount and my mill motor connected up again.

*Pre-heat*
Put in enough liquid to cover the HERMS coil and got up to temperature, Once reached I dumped enough out to the MLT and refilled my HLT back over the HERMS started to push the MLT through the HLT to get up to temp.
Once up to temp i dumped in the grain and stirred,this went well and I started my mash.






*Mashing*
Pumps worked well, 1 pushing the hlt water around so it keeps the temperature constant and the other pushing the wort through the HERMS coil from the MLT. At this point I notice the temp probes not showing the same thing, I then remembered i didn't calibrate ANY of my probes and pretty much thought this beer isn't going to work to well, didn't mind since it was more about working the rig out.






*Mashout*
Did a mashout and allowed 15mins for the mash to get to mashout temp (75c) the HERMS functioned beautiful once temp reached I did a 10min mash-out. the auber instruments timer worked great.

*Fly-Sparging*
Since I've never had a system setup for fly-sparing I've never tried it before, After doing my first one I thought "Why does't everyone do this!?" pumps on, water matched speed into the kettle and just turn it off once you get to your pre-boil level.. great!

*Boiling*
While I was sparging and after the wort is over the element I turned on the BK element (4800watt) This got the wort up to boiling within about 15minutes which was a lot better than my last pot. Since it was only 27lt in the pot the 4800 element had a very aggressive boil so I had to set my PID to 97% since helped. The whirlpool return port was fantastic, previous pot I had to dump it over the lid for the return, with the return port I could put the lid on.






*Chilling*
I've hard plumbed my chiller into my tank and all i had to do is turn the switch on the control panel which was awesome! no moving hoses, no connecting anything was bliss.. The chiller (as you can see above) worked great! since my tank water isn't really cold it slowed down a-lot down to the top 20's but I think if I had a pre-chiller or from mains it could be quicker but it was quick enough.







*Control Panel*
The "the electric brewery' clone control panel worked great! everything was in a logical place, I tried to keep the switch in the same type of location as my rig.. i.e. first switch down the bottom in "hot water in" because the port in the wall is on the far left of the brewery.. then Pump 1, Pump 2 and then Chiller.. So when I look at the rig I know where it should be on the control panel.. same goes with the elements.. Works in my mind anyway 

*Tri-Clover Fittings*
The fittings were a little fiddly on the first few swaps but I got the hang of it, The time tri-clovers really shine is in the clean up.. Just take the fittings off and you can see everything.. none of this wondering if the threads have stuff in it.. love it for that!

*Conclusion*
This is a great unit and I'm very happy with it... it performed very well it was just the operator who stuffed up some water/grain ratio due to not correctly judging the MLT dead space. I will also need to calibrate ALL the temperature probes and dial which will take the second guessing away and let me relax.

All my other breweries were weld-less fittings and leaked a little bit, Having full welded fittings was a dream, no check to see if something is leaking not turning the ball valves to hard just encase I unscrewed the bulk head enough it gets a leak. It certainly was another level in my brewing, Now I just have to produce some sweet beers off it.

I think I'll keep this a quick write up since I'm yet to dial my rig in, but the first look is very impressive.

Cheers

Gavin.


----------



## djar007 (23/3/14)

Sounds great and looks great. That sparge arm is awesome.


----------



## gava (23/3/14)

djar007 said:


> Sounds great and looks great. That sparge arm is awesome.


Oh yes forgot about the sparge arm, The BEST for cleaning.. I just take it apart and dump all parts in the MLT bottom when I'm pushing the cleaner through my pots.. I then recirculate the cleaner in the MLT for about 10mins.. comes out sparkling..

-gav


----------



## Aydos (23/3/14)

How much were the elements?


----------



## gava (23/3/14)

aydos said:


> How much were the elements?


Give Rob a call on 0418 543 201 and ask him, say its like Gavin's Tri-Clover 4800watt elements.. there are different configurations etc..

-Gav


----------



## southcoastbrewer (30/4/14)

Hi Gav, 

What type of circuit breakers did you use in the build? The 240 one coming in and the ones on the elements?


----------



## gava (2/5/14)

I have a dedicated circuit into my brew room from the switch box with the RCD there. I then used the same wiring as the electric brewery for Australian and other 240v country's.
I do not have any circuit breakers within my control box.

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25393

Cheers


----------



## browndog (2/5/14)

WOW, what an awesome rig, the only thing I'd ask Gava is are you not concerned about all that splashing when recirculating with that flash looking sparge arm?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## gava (2/5/14)

browndog said:


> WOW, what an awesome rig, the only thing I'd ask Gava is are you not concerned about all that splashing when recirculating with that flash looking sparge arm?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


I haven't noticed any issues with it now, It isn't a high flow outlet so it not forced out the holes it trickles out. my porter I made on it first time round is very very nice and hasn't had any issues yet..


----------



## shaunous (4/5/14)

Great rig Gava, you got any photo's of the HLT with the HERMS set-up in it?


----------



## gava (5/5/14)

Hi Mate you can check out some picture I took here http://www.brewrig.com.au/hot-liquor-tank-75lt

-gav


----------



## shaunous (5/5/14)

Chur...


----------



## husky (6/5/14)

Nice!! A good old welding glove while removing the hot tri clamp fittings and no more burnt hands. This is what I used prior to changing to BSM fittings which are equally as hygienic however you can use a spanner to remove.

I may give your guy a ring about the elements. I'm after an over the side 4400W low density. Do you whirlpool with the element in? or is your kettle return vertical?


----------



## gava (8/5/14)

husky said:


> Nice!! A good old welding glove while removing the hot tri clamp fittings and no more burnt hands. This is what I used prior to changing to BSM fittings which are equally as hygienic however you can use a spanner to remove.
> 
> I may give your guy a ring about the elements. I'm after an over the side 4400W low density. Do you whirlpool with the element in? or is your kettle return vertical?


I whrilpool with the element in still, If i didn't all my awesome wort would fall out the hole  I don't find any problem with this.
My kettle return is on the side of the BK pictured below


----------



## bazfletch3 (13/5/14)

Hey Gav

Where did you source the big heat sink from, is it from the elec brewery website, or did you find a local alternative?

I've found a mid size one at jaycar that will probably do the trick, but it's much higher than the one you've used and won't look quite as schmick.


Cheers

Baz


----------



## gava (13/5/14)

bazfletch3 said:


> Hey Gav
> 
> Where did you source the big heat sink from, is it from the elec brewery website, or did you find a local alternative?
> 
> ...


got it from ebay..

link here http://www.ebay.com/itm/30CM-300x120x20mm-Aluminum-Heat-Sink-25-30pcs-3W-LED-Power-Transistor-/221415466742?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item338d63e6f6

Cheers
gav


----------



## mb-squared (13/5/14)

Hi Gav, I haven't checked in on this thread for a while now. Good to see you've got your rig up and running now. It sure is a beauty. I do wonder, though, like browndog above, if you are not agitating the grain bed with how far the water is falling from that sparge arm. If so, then the wort into your BK might not be quite as clear as it could be. What do you think? But all in all, great looking setup and I share your sentiment on fly sparging!

Cheers,


----------



## gava (13/5/14)

mb-squared said:


> Hi Gav, I haven't checked in on this thread for a while now. Good to see you've got your rig up and running now. It sure is a beauty. I do wonder, though, like browndog above, if you are not agitating the grain bed with how far the water is falling from that sparge arm. If so, then the wort into your BK might not be quite as clear as it could be. What do you think? But all in all, great looking setup and I share your sentiment on fly sparging!
> 
> Cheers,


I would have to experiment with lowering the mash return, since finishing it between sick kids, early early AM starts, pregnant wife sore and work hours I haven't had the chance to brew another beer on it yet!!
The first brews wort was clear. I did do a thick(ish) mash with about 5cm of water above my grain bed plenty of time to settle out. That was a single batch also it'll be interesting once I start doing my doubles again the bed will be a lot higher. trying to slip in another brew soon will see how I go next time.

Cheers
Gav


----------



## bazfletch3 (14/5/14)

gava said:


> got it from ebay..
> 
> link here http://www.ebay.com/itm/30CM-300x120x20mm-Aluminum-Heat-Sink-25-30pcs-3W-LED-Power-Transistor-/221415466742?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item338d63e6f6
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, you're a gun.

Cheers

Baz


----------



## Camo6 (14/5/14)

Wished I'd asked you that a few weeks ago Gava. I got two smaller heat sinks from Auber after fruitless searching on ebay.


----------



## gava (14/5/14)

Camo6 said:


> Wished I'd asked you that a few weeks ago Gava. I got two smaller heat sinks from Auber after fruitless searching on ebay.


The key is to go to www.ebay.com (drop off the au) some don't show ALL what they sell in the Australian site. you will also get some people that wont ship to Australia which is also annoying but this mob did.

Cheers
Gavin.


----------



## Camo6 (14/5/14)

Helpful tip Gavin. Cheers!


----------



## Crouch (9/7/14)

Holy crap ... those pots are SEXY!! Your build looks amazing ... I'm also working on my control panel following theelectricbrewery design, but cobbled my 70lt pots together from what looks like junk compared to yours! Cheers


----------



## Donske (11/7/14)

I hate this thread, too much bling, giving me bad ideas.

If I ever win lotto Gava I'll be throwing a lot of money your way, those kettles are amazing.


----------



## gava (11/7/14)

Donske said:


> I hate this thread, too much bling, giving me bad ideas.
> 
> If I ever win lotto Gava I'll be throwing a lot of money your way, those kettles are amazing.


We're really happy with them... fantastic bit of kit.. 

Haven't used it for awhile due to #3 bub due early next month so been busy with kids and wife, so I've lent my mash tun to a mate, it was sad taking it out of the brewery but he'll do good things with it I hope 

Good and Bad thing about the bling is when it gets a little bit dirty you want to bling it back up... and if you don't it hurt every time you go past it and see a bit of old wort that may have split over...

I'm loving the kit though full pilot brewery, I must admit i was toying with selling this and getting a bigger version from our supplier  

-Gav


----------



## brewtrekker (23/7/14)

Hey Gavin
Love the E-Brew rig. I have just purchased the exact same kettles , sorry I saved some cash dragging them in from the States. I am just starting my build and am still on the fence to go electric or gas. I just need to know if I have to go 3 phase to run a element big enough to boil in a 75 liter tank? Can I just get away with a 35amp outlet? I'm no sparky so setting that up I will leave to a proper trady.


----------



## brewtrekker (23/7/14)

Hey Gav one last question before I pass out for the night. Since your pretty keen with the electric ball valves have you thought of going fully auto with BCS-462?


----------



## Crouch (23/7/14)

brewtrekker said:


> Hey Gavin
> Love the E-Brew rig. I have just purchased the exact same kettles , sorry I saved some cash dragging them in from the States. I am just starting my build and am still on the fence to go electric or gas. I just need to know if I have to go 3 phase to run a element big enough to boil in a 75 liter tank? Can I just get away with a 35amp outlet? I'm no sparky so setting that up I will leave to a proper trady.


I've tested my 5500w elements in one my pots (not these ones), and have had a 70l pot almost full (didnt measure the volume) of water boiling in just under 30 minutes ... if that helps.


----------



## gava (23/7/14)

brewtrekker said:


> Hey Gavin
> Love the E-Brew rig. I have just purchased the exact same kettles , sorry I saved some cash dragging them in from the States. I am just starting my build and am still on the fence to go electric or gas. I just need to know if I have to go 3 phase to run a element big enough to boil in a 75 liter tank? Can I just get away with a 35amp outlet? I'm no sparky so setting that up I will leave to a proper trady.


Should have contacted us with the price you got, may have done a deal.. oh well you'll never know now  .. what was your landed cost if you don't mind me asking?

I have a 4800watt element in my kit which runs off a 20amp socket, If I was getting a socket put in my house I'd have min 32amp.. cost to change mine over to 40amp was $500~ so backed away a touch there.

-gav


----------



## brewtrekker (24/7/14)

Yeah sorry Gavin all my 75 l tanks all up was around 1800 but mine have every port you can install in these tanks and mine have bottom outlets vs side like yours plus a sparge arm 3 thermometers and 4 blanking caps were included. I never heard of your site till now mate, sorry


----------



## brewtrekker (24/7/14)

Gav did you have to rewire to your main panel to install a 32a socket. Just need to know if I have to tear gyprock down to get higher gage wire in there. Cheers


----------



## Doubleplugga (24/7/14)

I got a 32amp breaker put in my power box for my electric brewery mate. If you look at your box and check out the main breakers where the power comes in they should be maybe 90 or 100 amps rated. If this is the case you just need to get a sparky in to wire up a 32 amp one. Not sure how much they charge as my neighbour (sparky) did it for me! Top bloke. I did however do all the shitty jobs like running the wires through the roof and down the cavity etc. if you are confident enough to do these bits yourself you could save a fair bit on labour and product costs, ie; buy all the bits you need (cable, breakers, outlet) yourself from either the big green shed or an electrical retailer then get the sparky to install it. You will save a bit there. Hope this helps.


----------



## gava (25/7/14)

brewtrekker said:


> Gav did you have to rewire to your main panel to install a 32a socket. Just need to know if I have to tear gyprock down to get higher gage wire in there. Cheers


I will have to rewire it for 32amp but currently 20amp so running the 20amp gauge wire...
It works pretty well running all my pumps and elements only wigged out once, really want to get my brewery with a single 40amp/50amp plug but just don't have the kanga at the moment.

Gav


----------



## sjp770 (25/7/14)

Love these vessels.. One day one day.. BTW i copied your heatsink, it was just what i was looking for!


----------



## brewtrekker (26/7/14)

DoublePlugga --wish I was handy enough to rewire my house! I think I will leave that to a pro sparky. We deal with enough electrical issues on the aircraft we work on but then we have a giant computerised manual we can reference. For my E-Brewery if I go down that route I think I will use Electric Brewery.coms plans as a basis. For right now I'm just collecting enough parts to use my new tanks on a gas system with the herms all up and running soon. Then slowly I want to go to electric and implement my master plan with a BCS-462 running the show! Oh a man can dream! Now if it would only rain money to fund these brewery wet dreams!!


----------

